# 1991 Cannondale SM 500 upgrades



## sourdoughsam (Oct 3, 2011)

Hi...I am new to this forum. Last week on CL I picked up an older Cannondale rigid mtb to mostly commute on. It is a 1991 SM 500. I didn't pay much ($125), and the bike has mostly original components- Suntour XCE cranks, dia-compe 986 cantilever brakes, suntour x-1 ders. However the shifters are now Sunrace thumb friction shifters.

I started commuting to work last week (12 miles each way), and the bike rides well. The old bike is fast, comfortable, and shifts great. I even found a period correct Cannondale rack at my lbs. However, I am starting to think that eventually due to the age of the components and by me commuting that things may have have to start being replaced. I am mostly concerned with the drivetrain. Would it be easy for me to find parts to replace on this older bike (crankset, derailleurs)? What would be examples of modern day components that would be compatible on this bike. Also, would I be able to fit a carbon fork ( 1" steerer), or is that nonsense.

Thanks for any help.


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

sourdoughsam said:


> I started commuting to work last week (12 miles each way), and the bike rides well. The old bike is fast, comfortable, and shifts great.


If it shifts great, just leave it. It doesn't look worn out so you're going to get tons of miles out of it. Yes, all that vintage stuff is still to be found and a big NO IMHO for the carbon fork. I don't get why you want to change things when everything sounds great as you've voiced in your sentence above?

If you want to prepare for things breaking down, just look for an extra bottom bracket, cassette, and rings. It is my belief that your derailleurs will last quite a while unless you break it (not wear it out).


----------



## pinguwin (Aug 20, 2004)

The bike looks like it's in pretty good shape and I wouldn't be surprised if it's a couple of years before you have buy more than tire, chain, or cassette (and that cassette looks very clean). Don't forget to do normal and annual maintenance and you'll be fine. Cassettes are easy to come by and they still make them that will fit your bike, albeit not the top quality ones anymore but I suspect you're ok with that.

Given that your from a warm part of the country and don't have to worry about severe winter weather and salt, you'll be enjoying your ride for a while to come.


----------



## H_Tuttle (Feb 27, 2007)

you could easily drop 400 bucks on it and not improve its functionality

the stem seems a tad tall for the frame size

how well does it fit you?

nice slayer decal!

replacing driveline parts can get you skipping gears until you replace everything

1 inch forks are kinda scarce these daze

CarbonCycles.CC :: Components :: Products :: Forks - One Inch Steerer :: eXotic Rigid Carbon Fibre :: CC-F0A25


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Don't change a thing. You did good for your $125. Ride it until something gives out. Like Ping said, if you keep it maintained, you'll get quite a few miles out of it.


----------



## mechagouki (Nov 30, 2007)

Really nice looking bike, I love Cannondales from that period.


----------



## sourdoughsam (Oct 3, 2011)

Thanks for the comments. I was just thinking about when stuff does need replacing as for now it is like a new bike with very little miles on it total. Heck the original dia-compe pads have no wear on them at all.


----------



## jtmartino (Jul 31, 2008)

Pick up another chain and swap them every few months. Replace them before they stretch too far, and your cassette and chainrings will last a really long time.


----------



## adroit 96' (Sep 16, 2011)

And ride the hell out'a it!!!! BTW sharp lookin bike.


----------

